# Prayers for 7 yr old boy with brain tumor -- New Update



## Laman (Oct 10, 2015)

The people on this forum are so good about responding with prayer that I am asking you for just a moment of spiritual help for my brother's grandson.

Little Luke Dickinson,who is only 7 years old, was life flighted to St. Judes in Memphis with severe fluid accumulation on the brain.  He has had a drain put in for some relief but is scheduled for surgery next Tuesday to remove the tumor.  We are already being warned of possible impact of the surgery on certain bodily functions which will range from moderate to severe.  7 weeks of radiation will follow the surgery.

We are all heartsick as Luke is a truly cheerful boy with lots of energy who could not wait to be able to go deer hunting with us this fall.  

Any moment of prayer would be appreciated, thank you.

Update:
Luke came out of 8 hours of surgery and is now in recovery.  The primary surgeon said he is pleased with the tumor removal, could not get all of it but enough that he feels the radiation program should stop it's growth.  They are preparing for him to have issues with speech and swallowing but feel in time he should be able to overcome those problems.  It will be several days an maybe weeks before we know the full outcome but the situation looks more hopeful than it did last week.  

Thanks again for all the prayers and support!

New update:
We just received the great news that the large tumor removed from Luke was not malignant!  No radiation will be needed.  He is having to be fed with a tube as he cannot swallow and also cannot stand yet but the doctors are hopeful these effects will eventually cease.

Many, many prayers were answered, and thanks again for the ones from this forum.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 10, 2015)

Praying for Luke and the surgeons for an outpouring of sufficient grace in this time of need.I've got my alarm set on my phone for Tuesday as well.

Nothing's too hard for God.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 10, 2015)

Prayers as added.


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 10, 2015)

Prayers added.


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 10, 2015)

Prayers sent, I have a st Jude mailer on my counter I will write them a check in his honor


----------



## K80 (Oct 10, 2015)

Prayers sent.   We laid our son,  Grant,  to rest Christmas morning after a long battle with cancer.   If there is anything the Grant William Terrell Foundation  can do to help please don't hesitate to reach out.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 10, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## riverbank (Oct 10, 2015)

Prayers for yall !


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Laman (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for the prayers men it means a lot for the whole family.

 I just spoke to my brother and Luke is being prepped tonight for the surgery in the morning which is apparently going to take 8 to 10 hours.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 13, 2015)

Praying for little Luke, the Dr.'s and the family.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Praying all goes well for Luke.. Bless you all.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 13, 2015)

Any report on Luke yet? Still praying.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2015)

Just saw this. Just prayed & will continue to. God bless & keep ya'll.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 14, 2015)

Laman said:


> Update:
> Luke came out of 8 hours of surgery and is now in recovery.  The primary surgeon said he is pleased with the tumor removal, could not get all of it but enough that he feels the radiation program should stop it's growth.  They are preparing for him to have issues with speech and swallowing but feel in time he should be able to overcome those problems.  It will be several days an maybe weeks before we know the full outcome but the situation looks more hopeful than it did last week.
> 
> Thanks again for all the prayers and support!



Just noticed this update in first post.
Great news!!
Thankyou Lord.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 14, 2015)

Still praying...


----------



## bulldawgborn (Oct 15, 2015)

Praying for a complete and speedy recovery for Luke.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 24, 2015)

our prayers to God Almighty that he will hold this little fellow in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 26, 2015)

Great news!!! Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## dawg (Oct 26, 2015)

prayers sent


----------

